# Who really loves this and wants to help someone who wants it bad



## NoneckRedneck (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm having a tough time getting gear which site and I need some generic growth where do I go help a young blood out well new blood 32


----------



## NoneckRedneck (Jun 20, 2016)

Years old I love this lifestyle but I need to get the gear I deserve I want this


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 20, 2016)

you are looking for growth hormone?  PM me I can point you in a few directions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 23, 2016)

U can't read English? This is the intro for new members. Not for asking for hook ups.. Don't help this guy


----------

